# Oliver 20C Post turning video...



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Oliver 20C 6x6x8' wood column Post turning video...*

If anyone is interested in how I turn columns....
here is the link for the videos... still uploading..... http://www.contractortalk.com/f116/prestige-cedar-copper-bh-83766/index6/#post1100020 

it's part of that BH comp we did... :thumbsup:

B.


----------



## jason. (Aug 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

